# Metz 52 AF-1 VS Metz 50 AF-1, for hotshoe flash and off camera on d3000?



## kushi10 (Oct 28, 2012)

Which one should I get and if it is the Metz 52 Af-1 then when will it release? Will buy umbrella kit and light stand. Have a d3000 and on a very tight budget. I also have the option of a 35mm 1.8 so which one?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't say on which flash model to buy....but if the choice is between a Metz flash and a 35/1.8 G, my money says buy the FLASH unit first! For sure!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 28, 2012)

Check around for a 45 CL4.  Those old Metz's are tanks and it's very likely that you'd get a Lot of use out of a used one.

No TTL but you wouldn't need it, the auto-thrystor is that good.


----------

